# PIC mikrokontrolleri >  Vai varat ieteikt pic mikrokontrolieri?

## rūdolfs

prolēma ir tāda, ka vajag izvēlēties labāko pic kontrolieri, no tiem kurus es var ieprogrammēt, parakājos mājās un atradu šādu programmētāju http://www.elfa.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=K8076 (programmēt tāpat labi nemāku, tāpēc nav arī profesionālais), problēma slēpjas tajā, ka viņam bootloaderis ir tikai priekš šādiem pic modeļiem:

18F1320        16F54           16F627A         16F870
18F2320        16F84A         16F628A         16F871
18F4320        16F627         16F630           16F872
18F2550        16F628          16F676          16F876

Vajadzība ir ar pic kontrolieri kontrolēt divus motorus (pagaidām) ar h - bridge, tad nāk klāt chetri sensori, kuri atšķir gaišu krāsu no tumšas (baltu no melna), un vismaz viens sharp 2d120 ( http://www.acroname.com/robotics/parts/ ... 2D120.html ) attāluma sensors (shito gan es vēl nemāku programmēt - pārāk stulbs vēl esmu - esmu mēģinājis bet nesanāk), vispār vēlams būtu, lai kontrolētu chetrus tādus sharp sensorus.

Vai no piedāvātajiem modeļiem kaut ko no augšāk minētā var saprogrammēt? Manuprāt, tur daži pic būtu par lēnu (laikam ar 4mhz frekvenci).
Kāds ir jūsu viedoklis?

----------


## sharps

Ieteiktu tev PIC16F628A, ko tu ari mineeji savaa sarakstaa. Kaa iesaaceejam tas buutu gana labs un cenaa taa ap 1,5 - 2Ls.

----------


## next

Ja taisa vienu robotu tad kontroliera cenai nav nozīmes.
Ņem pašu resnāko lai resursu nepietrūkst.

----------


## rūdolfs

paldies par ieteikumu, centīšos zinot par šo projektu

----------


## gatch

ja nemaldos p16f628a nav ADC bet sharp ir sensors dod analogu signaalu atkariiba no attaluma.

----------


## rūdolfs

gatch varētu man pakaidrot ko tas nozīmē,
cik es sapratu, tad sanāk, lai kontrolētu analogo ieeju neviens pic neder? tur vajag kaut kādu uuber kruto mikroshēmu? Vai vnk nav iespējams uz pic 16f628a to uzprogrammēt? 
es māku "programmēt" tikai ciparu ieejas  ::   ::  
kāda ir atšķirība programmēšanā starp analogo un ciparu ieeju? kas ir jādara savādāk?

p.s.
es jau teicu ka gandrīz neko nejēdzu no programmēšanas  ::

----------


## jeecha

Nee, runa bija par to ka tieshi konkreetajam PIC16F628 nav ADC. Tiem pashiem PIC16F87x, un ljoti daudziem citiem PIC modeljiem ir ADC. Protams var jau piespraust arii aareeju ADC, bet daudz vienkaarshaak vienkaarshi njemt kontrolieri kuram jau ir ADC (piemeeram skaties kaadi ir pieejami Elfaa un Argusaa tev pienjemamaa cenaa un skaties peec datasheetiem kuram ir pietiekami daudz analogaas ieejas un viss cits kas tev nepiecieshams).

----------


## rūdolfs

problēma tāda, kā viņu programmēt?
tāpat kā ciparu ieeju? ( tikai sanāk savādāk rakstīt llielumus ja?)

----------


## jeecha

Pag, tu gribeeji teikt lasiit lielumus (respektiivi kautkaadaa ciparu mainiigajaa iedabuut analogaas ieejas sprieguma veertiibu)?

Konkreeti uz PIC kontrolieriem lai lietotu ADC ir vesela chupa regjistru kas:
1) nokonfiguree pinu prieksh kaa analogo ieeju, uzstaada no kurienes njemt parauga spriegumu (reference voltage) utml;
2) nokomandee ADC moduli uzsaakt konvertaaciju no sprieguma uz cipariem (vai arii pasaka kad konvertaacija jaaveic automaatiski uz kaadu notikumu);
3) pazinjo kad konvertaacija ir pabeigta;
4) satur sprieguma ciparisko veertiibu.

Googlee var atrast chupu ar dazhaadiem PIC ADC paraugiem un tutoriaaljiem, nekaada rakjeshzinaatne taa nav, vaig tikai rakt.

----------


## rūdolfs

meklēšu un taisīšu
paldies

----------

